# Creative Writers Call!



## epwait55 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm looking for individuals who like to write, create, share, and build campaign worlds or ideas for role playing games, specifically Dungeons and Dragons. I do however encourage other role play venues. Consider this site an outlet to your creativity and an idea platform to improve your own campaigns. Some to bounce of others and to get opinions that can boost your imagination. I'm looking for Short stories of fantasy and fiction also. If interested email me at epwait55@gmail.com and I'll contact you back to go over specifics and authorship permission.



I also want you to know anything you write is your propriety. I do not wish to claim any of your works they are yours to share as you see fit.

Check out my blog Dungeons and Dragons Shall Never Die! at www.dndshallneverdie.blogspot.com


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2007)

epwait55, this is probably the wrong forum for this sort of post.  I say probably because I cannot think of another that would serve you better...

Anyhow, just realize your results might not be what you hope for in this forum but I see no issue with the thread being here.

Regards,
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## epwait55 (Jun 4, 2007)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> epwait55, this is probably the wrong forum for this sort of post.  I say probably because I cannot think of another that would serve you better...
> 
> Anyhow, just realize your results might not be what you hope for in this forum but I see no issue with the thread being here.
> 
> ...



 I was hoping for a response and I was expecting that very statement. Question: How can I get help promoting this Idea?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Art Forum? Story Hour? Hiring forum (for unpaid work)?

If nothing else fits, that's what the General forum is built for.


----------



## epwait55 (Jun 4, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Art Forum? Story Hour? Hiring forum (for unpaid work)?
> 
> If nothing else fits, that's what the General forum is built for.




Thanks 

Also I'm hoping to compensate writers in some form that is being worked on. I'm an investor and entrepreneur. There is a picture of me and my dog at Prosper 
I mostly work from my home.


----------

